# Duplicates support



## rogsonl (Jan 10, 2019)

We often have duplicate images which are caused by modifying originals, cropping them, etc.
LR already provides the capability of selecting the best picture using AI.
I'd like the following support:
1. Gather all the pictures whose date taken are identical
2. Highlight the one AI believes to be the best.
This would make finding and eliminating duplicates much easier, a task which is taking me forever to perform after 40+ years of taking pictures.
What do you think? How could we get this done?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jan 10, 2019)

rogsonl said:


> We often have duplicate images which are caused by modifying originals, cropping them, etc.
> LR already provides the capability of selecting the best picture using AI.
> I'd like the following support:
> 1. Gather all the pictures whose date taken are identical
> ...



You can send in these kind of idea's at Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

